# Hi



## zaid (Aug 1, 2017)

Need to know if she is really a pit some say she's not but most say she is, she 7 months now


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello zaid and welcome to the forum. You have yourself a beautiful young girl there. 
The truth is unless you bought her from a reputable dealer and were given her pedigree papers it is only a guess and no one can be certain. She definitely looks like she has some bully in her but not sure if it is part American Pit Bull Terrier, which is the only true "Pit" bull dog. DNA testing is not reliable so save your money there and without knowing her lineage history you'll never know what the mix is. 
The good news is she is a great looking girl and I'm sure you would love her no different no matter what. 
Thanks for sharing her with us. I hope you stick around and continue to show us her pictures so we can watch her grow. What is her name?

Joe


----------

